# Speeders Hobby Center - Lexington, KY - Aircraft Customer Support



## realdeal (Dec 28, 2007)

Speeders Hobby Center in Lexington, KY would like our customers or potential customers to use this thread for any technical advice you may seek regarding rc helicopter or airplanes.

Even if you don't live in Lexington - feel free to post a question for us.

A little bit about our staff experience.

Keith (me) - I have been into airplanes since 1993. I have flown pretty much every type and size of aircraft from a sub-1oz 3mph indoor flyer to a 25lb 200mph turbine jet. I'm not a world class pilot but I can get 'em up and down pretty well. I've been into helicopters since 2003 and making decent progress on that front. I've owned this hobby shop since 2004.

We'll try to keep this thread updated about once a week.

Thanks!


----------



## jweverman (Jun 12, 2009)

*rc nitro helicopter*

I am very new too rc helicopters. I have always wanted one so I recently bought the Thunder Tiger RAPTOR 30 V2 a few weeks ago. This one came 95% pre-built. It came with the SkyTech T6i 6 channel remote control. The helicopter also was equipped with the ace rc TG-7000 heading lock gyro. I am needing advice and possibly someone to get me started flying.


----------



## realdeal (Dec 28, 2007)

Without a doubt the best resource for learning to fly an RC helicopter is your local model airplane club. In Lexington that would be LMAC. Their website is www.lmacky.org. The heli guys usually go out on Sundays.

Another must have is a simulator. This will pay for itself many times over when learning to fly helicopters. I like Realflight and Ikarus Aerofly Pro.

If you are in Lexington, KY come on by the shop sometime and introduce yourself. I can show you some helicopter stuff that will help you get going.

Keith


----------



## hockshizal2002 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey Keith!

What do you think of the esky belt cp 450 hellicopter? I may be getting one on trade and want to know if its a good helli, also if I get it do you carry or order parts for it?

Thanks, John


----------

